# CAN'T SLEEP!!!!!!



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

Well once again i cant sleep ,only T minus 7 hours 42 mins till im doin what i love to do
Good Luck tommorrow all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

COYOTEKILLER2004
Tis the season, still can not find my shotgun shells..... this moving and having your stuff in storage "helps out the birds".....

I like your signature and agree with a majority of it.
Savage rifles....straight out the box accuracy - Smart purchase.
Remington Shotguns,first in the field - Everyone has to own an 870.
Ruger 10/22-best plinker on earth-devised by god - Mine sits in my pickup 24/7, 9 months of the year; the other months are hunting season so a .223 and a 12 ga are in there instead.....

The others listed I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

i can agree with all that you have said Mossy,at any rate ive got the excitement so bad ive checked and rechecked and i think my 870 is sick of being cleaned,its ready to go as well,GOOD LUCK to all my fellow hunters today,have fun and be safe,post up pics of your hunts today and i will as well when i figure out how to do it,time to smell the burnt powder smell


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I need a double leg transplant. And somebody to carry the lunch. And water on the end of the field.


----------



## COYOTEKILLER2004 (Sep 4, 2005)

275 miles ,3 countys and only seen 12 grouse and shot 1,but what an enjoyable weekend to be outdoors


----------

